# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do you teleport?

## Kexo

After two attempts in older lucids, which made me wake up, I finally managed to teleport myself. Here's what I do:
I close my eyes and levitate like 0.5 m above the ground and start to run in circle in place. I think of a place or a person I want to visit and eventually a blue cap appears on my head. I feel the warp and I'm suddenly in the new location, cap gone. The success rate is so far 3/3, so I think I've found a perfect way to teleport myself. It even works with teleportation through time.  ::D: 

How do you teleport?

----------


## Higurashi

> After two attempts in older lucids, which made me wake up, I finally managed to teleport myself. Here's what I do:
> I close my eyes and levitate like 0.5 m above the ground and start to run in circle in place. I think of a place or a person I want to visit and eventually a blue cap appears on my head. I feel the warp and I'm suddenly in the new location, cap gone. The success rate is so far 3/3, so I think I've found a perfect way to teleport myself. It even works with teleportation through time.



Very unique. Creativity is definitely helpful in lucid dreams! Just curious, how did you discover this method?

As for myself:

1) In a scenario during a normal dream, I had the ability to teleport by "writing" the name of the place I wanted to teleport to with my foot(drawing the shapes of letters of the word in the ground). I retained this ability when I gained lucidity. It was creative, but time consuming and unreliable.

2) Normally, I will first look at/think of the place I want to teleport. Then I close my eyes and jump a short distance in the air. When I'm jumping, I make sure to push my body slightly forward. The process produces a sort of _BAMF_ sound, and when I open my eyes I've appeared in the desired location.

This is how I described it in my MM dream journal:




> It's fairly easy, teleporting: With the intent of appearing in a certain location I jump into the air, and before my feet have touched the ground I disappear in a puff of smoke, only to reappear exactly where I need to be. I can't do it without jumping or running. To be honest, I'm not quite sure why. Though I suppose in a way it does make some sense- after all, you can't get anywhere without moving, can you?

----------


## Kexo

> Just curious, how did you discover this method?



I wanted to teleport, and I remembered the 'spin fast method' I've read about here and which woke me up two times already. I decided to give it a shot with my eyes closed. So, I closed them and felt like I'm being pulled upwards. When I opened them, I was levitating. That seemed like a good idea, and another one apperared: why spin, running in circle in place is better!  ::D:  I closed my eyes again and started to run. As I thought about the destination, I felt something appearing on my head and I knew, even with closed eyes, that it's a blue cap. Then there was the warp and the cap was gone.
Next two times I just did this again like the first time and it worked perfectly.

By the way: your method looks great, I will certainly try it!  :smiley:  maybe right now, if this WBTB will be successful  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

I use a TARDIS, of course! (The blue box/spaceship in my avatar.)  ::D: 

But alternatively, if I don't have time to summon the TARDIS, I use doors. I visualize where I want to go being on the other side of a door, open it, and when I walk through I'm where I want to be!

----------

